# Now get this - -



## Ron Evers (Jul 29, 2019)

I was in Walmart getting a few things & it was lunch time, so I went to the McDonald's counter for a burger.

"Sorry, we do not have burgers, only fish & chicken."

I walk away.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 29, 2019)

that's just crazy.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 29, 2019)

MickeyD's didn't have hamburgers???  Someone could've had a Big Mac attack in the middle of the Wallymart!!


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 29, 2019)

They are working on cow number 3. 

So they were in between patties.


----------



## Flying Panda (Jul 29, 2019)

You should have turned, bent over and showed them your burger buns!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 30, 2019)

It happens to me a lot too, and it seems the older I get, the less understanding I have for the situation. I just don't have time for incompetence anymore.


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 30, 2019)

Some people are so ...Ahhhhhh. Know what you mean went to kfc er run out of chicken, in super store cafe er run out of.... er why don’t they just go into the store and get some.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 30, 2019)

Now look, you got me started, lol! I noticed a long time ago how the big mac was down sized but down sizing to nothing?!! Meh, no biggie, Wendy's has better tasting beef anyway and there's plenty of those around aaaand there are plenty others. I don't like the change in Wendy's pickles and fries, though. It's been years ago that they changed up the pickles and they used to use dill slices but some ding-dong decided it should be switched to butter chip, which I found too pungent and simply the wrong flavor for burger. Then they changed from the thick, 'soft on the inside' fries to the skinny, shoestring style with the skins on. I wish they would go back to the thick ones but with the skins or w/out, I'm cool either way. The thick ones are more like steak fries which are my favorite. Rant over! (sorry, been dying to say that!)


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 30, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Some people are so ...Ahhhhhh. Know what you mean went to kfc er run out of chicken, in super store cafe er run out of.... er why don’t they just go into the store and get some.



I suppose they're looking for convenience as much as anything. I'm like you, though, if I have the time or 'feel' like cooking I'll pick that over anything convenient, it's usually so much better done from scratch than processed. Well, that is if you know how to cook, etc. I have a friend that thinks microwaving is cooking, lol!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 30, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> It happens to me a lot too, and it seems the older I get, the less understanding I have for the situation. I just don't have time for incompetence anymore.



I think this might be called " Grumpy Old Man " syndrome


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 30, 2019)

Count me in as a grumpy old man...patience is for doctors!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 30, 2019)

Stopped at a McDonald's Sunday for a quarter pound fix. What I got was a lot less. for more money. Apparently the Big Mac and the quarter pounder have been downsized.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 30, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Stopped at a McDonald's Sunday for a quarter pound fix. What I got was a lot less. for more money. Apparently the Big Mac and the quarter pounder have been downsized.



A quarter pound is a quarter pound - 4 oz.  If it is not, it is falsely advertised.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 30, 2019)

My last Big Mac should have been called a Thin Mac, those patties are getting thinner and thinner.....where's  the beef?


----------



## markjwyatt (Jul 30, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Now look, you got me started, lol! I noticed a long time ago how the big mac was down sized but down sizing to nothing?!! Meh, no biggie, Wendy's has better tasting beef anyway and there's plenty of those around aaaand there are plenty others. I don't like the change in Wendy's pickles and fries, though. It's been years ago that they changed up the pickles and they used to use dill slices but some ding-dong decided it should be switched to butter chip, which I found too pungent and simply the wrong flavor for burger. Then they changed from the thick, 'soft on the inside' fries to the skinny, shoestring style with the skins on. I wish they would go back to the thick ones but with the skins or w/out, I'm cool either way. The thick ones are more like steak fries which are my favorite. Rant over! (sorry, been dying to say that!)



IN'N'OUT- the best burger in town


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 31, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> My last Big Mac should have been called a Thin Mac, those patties are getting thinner and thinner.....where's  the beef?



I remember when the Big Mac had two quarter pound patties on 6" buns. it was a monster beck when and I was a little scared to order one as a kid, it seemed so big back then. Now it's just a ghost of it's former self at two 1.6 ounce patties on 4 1/2 inch buns. Everything seems to be turning into a "Kids meal!" If everyone boycotted them I bet you my best lens they would either drop their prices real fast or give us back the original BM.


----------



## John J Gold (Aug 6, 2019)

Count yourself lucky. By missing a meal at McDonald's you probably added a year or two to your life!


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 6, 2019)

John J Gold said:


> Count yourself lucky. By missing a meal at McDonald's you probably added a year or two to your life!


This!!!! 


Most of McArches "burgers" is soy anyway. 

Remember my joke on the third cow?


----------



## StevenW (Aug 6, 2019)

This thread makes me want to watch _Falling Down_ again.


----------

